# Thinking of Downgrading



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a 10 gallon tank with diy co2. It has 2 18 watt
t-8 flourescent tubes, one 6700k and and aqueon 8000k, in a homemade fixture with aluminum tape for a reflective surface. I have 2 low flow HOB filters, one of which I use to distribute my co2. I know this is not efficient way to add co2, but I am getting good growth, and pearling. I recently seemed to have, at least temporarily, beaten BBA with Flourish excel and massive water changes. I am dosing dry potassium nitrate, flourish potassium, flourish excel and flourish. I would like to drop the co2, and slow things down so I don't have to do so much trimming, but I am unsure if I would need to shut off one of the lights also. I am also unsure how my plants would react to this. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks

Ludwigia palustris
Money Wort
Brizilian Pennywort
Christmas moss
Dwarf Hair grass

4 Danios
2 Amono shrimp
1 Cherry shrimp
2 Ghost shrimp
misc. snails.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you could drop your CO2. None of your plants_ require_ CO2 You may need to adjust your photo period or the height of your light. Just play with it and see how you do.


----------



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Tex Gal. My lights are kind of fixed, they are mounted above the tank about 6 inches from bulb to glass top. I guess my fear with shutting down the CO2 is algae control.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Since your lights are fixed, maybe reduce you photoperiod by a couple hours and then gradually build it back up. You also will want to reduce the ferts just a bit...and you could gradually increase those as well until you start seeing algae issues.

-Dave


----------

